
Generative Design Is Doomed to Fail - programd
https://www.danieldavis.com/generative-design-doomed-to-fail/
======
bryanrasmussen
I guess I agree Generative Design is doomed to fail if we give it a date for
it to succeed in the relatively near future - say the next two years. If we
give it 10 years I think it may succeed.

